# 1st Hair cut??? Yes or No



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Ugh! I am having a major internal struggle on whether or not to cut down Laci's body. Laci is about 10 months and has never had a hair cut except for her tummy shave, rear, and feet/paws. I love the Korean style hair cuts, but I am not sure if I am ready. 

My main reason for cutting it down would be for easier maintenance. Less mats, less poops on the rear ect. I get so frustrated with all the matting, but she is just so pretty and soft. I hate it that I can't just be like "It's hair it will grow...."

With summer coming (camping, boating, more walks) I am thinking a cut would be more manageable. 

What do you guys think? Did you regret cutting down your baby?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm notorious for cutting down and growing back out. I always love the cut and the ease, especially with my athletic outdoor boy. And when I miss doing the top knots and gorgeous long coat we grow it back!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Laci is beautiful in her long hair, I think the first hair cut is the hardest. It is nice to have a shorter cut for summer, she'll be beautiful either way.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There is nothing in the world I find more beautiful the a Maltese in full coat. I suffered to keep MiMi natural for more than two years. Then, life got in the way, I missed brushing, and finally had to cut her hair. It was over a year before her hair was close to natural again. But once again life got in the way. I gave up and gave her a fusion cut. It is so much easier to maintain. While she isn't as beautiful, she is cute, cute, cute. 
My advise is to keep the full coat as long as you can, but when it is too much, don't beat yourself up...just give her a haircut. That is what I have to say. Many, many others love a puppy cut, or a town and country, of a Korean. No matter what, a Maltese is beautiful, but more than their beauty, they are the most loving, intelligent, and just plain sweet creatures on earth. So there.


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Ugh! Second rear washing of the day at 11pm! She just had a sani trim last week and she managed to get major dingle twice today Maybe this is a sign. I told my dh it was his turn


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with Sylvia. I adore Maltese in full coat! Life seriously doesn't allow for that in my home, but a full face and long body is what I adore on this breed.

Your Laci is gorgeous with her grown out coat! Maybe a tiny trim at a time until you adjust to each length??...that is what I did with my girls...just a wee bit off until I adjusted === they LOVED and enjoyed each time I took length off...

Lace will look good no mater what you decide!!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I went through the same struggle a few months back (there is even a thread I posted about this). I had to cut his hair drastically. My boy had tangles and matts which needed attention, but also because of the hot weather which was coming up. Now I am super happy with how he looks and I can see he likes it better this way! No more combing trouble and I don´t need so much time to dry him, which he hates! I kept his face long because it was important for me that he has the same look  Also kept his top knot! 

Go for it, it can always grow back!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Laci is a very pretty girl and I understand your hesitation. I went thru that when I decided to remove Blaze's topknot, hard decision but I never regretted it. It kept falling in his face. Now, I leave the back area of his head long, so I can actually make a faux topknot if I want, looks exactly like a traditional topknot sans the falling in his face. 
More recently, I fought the desire to give him a town/country cut. It was hard to do it, but I did a 'modified' town/country cut. I just didn't shave his mid-section, just cut it shorter on the downsides. I love it! He still looks like a long-haired Maltese but a little different. I think he feels better, moves better and will be cooler in our summer heat.
Maybe you could try the town/country cut; it really helps with grooming and still looks adorable! I love the puppy cut but Blaze wouldn't look good in that I believe; his hair is very straight and silky. My Puddin was a fluffy kind of coated Malt, she looked really cute in her puppy cut.
Try something different, remember the hair grows....so it's not necessarily a permanent decision.


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok, now I am having nightmares about it lol. I had a dream that my sons hair stylist came over to cut Laci and before I could even tell her about the Korean cut, she shaved off her top knot and everything else. I was devastated, I swear I was even crying in my sleep! Oh my goodness! This is getting out of control!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Mommy2Laci said:


> Ok, now I am having nightmares about it lol. I had a dream that my sons hair stylist came over to cut Laci and before I could even tell her about the Korean cut, she shaved off her top knot and everything else. I was devastated, I swear I was even crying in my sleep! Oh my goodness! This is getting out of control!


sadly...had one of those nightmares came true on Tweety, when my mom took her to her bargain basement Korean groomer -- WHA?!!! :smpullhair::smmadder: ...how does a korean groomer trained in korea mess up on a korean cut???...they shaved her legs cut her top knot, plucked her ear hairs till bloody...and did i forget to mention accidentally sliced her tongue == all for the great deal of $25...WITW? 

Course I did the super dumbo move on Cosette, when I cut the hair between her eyes short...total 'kick myself in the butt' move...:brownbag:


good luck on what you decide...share pictures == she'll look gorgeous no matter what!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Life became so much easier when I started getting Tyler's hair cut. I was happier and he was WAY happier and had more of a spring in in walk. I get the T&C and it feels like the best of two worlds for us both. And everyone comments how handsome he is. I do have a great groomer and am lucky enough to be able to stay with Tyler when he's groomed so I see exactly what I'm getting. Maybe a mobil groomer in your area who would come to you?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Rather than chopping it all off, why don't you consider going in stages? That's what I did with Pippa, because she too had a gorgeous coat. It was less jarring to have it done gradually, and you can decide as you go how much more you want to cut off and what is working for you. I did regret cutting a lot of her facial hair (but not the backside LOL), so have since let enough grow back so she can have a better topknot. Her eyes stain if she has the face hair too long because it always seems to poke into her eyes-- that's just the direction it grows. Cozette, on the other hand, doesn't have as much of an issue with that and has a shorter forehead and muzzle, so it is a lot easier to keep long as I can pull from the base of her nose upward for her topknot. I can't do that as easily with Pippa just due to how it lays.


----------

